# looking for a driver in chicago



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

hey there a buddie of mine is looking for a driver in chicago on the north/west side the pay is 20-25 hour cash please pm me for more info


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

please give me a call Joe 773 798 0350 

i have 7 seasons of experience

95 ram pickup
7.5 Meyer plow
1 yard v box salt spreader
truck insured
GB insured


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

hey joe he found a driver put i'll keep your info on hand in case he or i could use you


----------

